# You guessed it I'm new.



## Bigrick85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi all. I'm Rick from ky. I was into lifting weights when I was younger. I Started a family. I Gained a shit ton of weight 283lbs. Over the passed 7 months. I've hit the weights hard and stayed to a strict diet. I'm done to 195lbs. I'm 31yrs old. I'm looking for advice and help to pack on some serious muscle. The only supplement I've taken is creatine. Aka I'm a noob. 

Thanks for having me.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jul 30, 2016)

Right on friend. Welcome to the community. Sounds like your on the right path. Hangout, read and meet some people, alot of good information around here.


----------



## Bigrick85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you. I've been reading most of the day. My info is very outdated from 11 years ago when I stopped training. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jul 30, 2016)

Not alot has changed, just use common sense, see through the bullshit. Lift heavy weights gain muscle, eat proper stay lean, they end.


----------



## Bigrick85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Good point. When I was younger I used to wing it a lot. Now I'm more focused on form and gaining size. And from what I've seen on other sites there's a ton of bullshit. Lol


----------



## brazey (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

